# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Công nghệ mở mang góc mắt giúp đôi mắt to tròn ấn tượng

## nguyenhanhsocial

Lý do Giải phẫu mở rộng góc mắt ra đời và phát triển. Đôi mắt được ví là cửa sổ của tâm hồn, có lẽ vì thế mà vùng mắt luôn nhận sự chăm sóc đặc biệt của rất nhiều người. Khuyết điểm của phần lớn người châu Á chính là đôi mắt nhỏ với góc mắt hẹp, được nhiều khách hàng lưu tâm và chọn lựa để giúp mắt trở nên long lanh và lôi cuốn..Công nghệ mở rộng góc mắt là gì?Mở rộng góc mắt là 1 tiểu phẫu đơn giản, bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành loại bỏ phần da căng ngang khóe mắt để can thiệp làm cho khóe mắt to hơn, cân đối với gương mặt mà không để lại sẹo xấu.Mở rộng góc mắt bao gồm mở rộng góc mắt trong và góc mắt ngoài, phụ vào từng trường hợp bác sĩ thẩm mỹ sẽ chỉ định giải pháp phù hợp cho từng khách hàng.Những ai nên thực hiện mở rộng góc mắt+ Trường hợp hẹp góc mắt trong+ Hẹp góc mắt ngoài+ Khoảng cách 2 mắt xa nhau+ Mắt ngắn, nhỏ, mắt xếch ngược, đuôi mắt xệ và mắt có nếp rẻ quạt làm che đi phần kháo mắt.Mô phỏng quá trình mở rộng góc mắt tại bệnh viện JWCác bạn đã biết quy trình mở rộng góc mắt JW chưa?Bước 1: Thăm khám và tư vấn trực tiếp với chuyên gia thẩm mỹ, dựa vào nguyện vọng và trường hợp của mỗi khách hàng mà chuyên gia thẩm mỹ sẽ cho ra chỉ định phù hợpBước 2: Tiến hành đo vẽ thẩm mỹ và xác định khoảng cách mở rộng góc mắt thích hợpBước 3: Thực hiện tạo khóe mắtBước 4: Khâu vết mổ bằng chỉ khâu chuyên biệt, hạn chế sẹo, mang tới tính thẩm mỹ caoBước 5: thực hiện theo những chỉ định của bác sĩ về cách chăm sóc sau giải phẫu4 lý do khách hàng cần thực hiện mở rộng góc mắt tại JWVì hoạt động theo hình thức nhượng quyền thương hiệu. Vì vậy thẩm mỹ JW đáp ứng được các tiêu chuẩn về chất lượng, cơ sở vật chất, máy móc và công nghệ tiến tiến. Do đó, khi tiến hành mở rộng góc mắt tại bệnh viện chúng tôi các bạn sẽ được đảm bảo về tính an toàn và chất lượng.Bệnh viện JW được nhượng quyền thương hiệu chính thống từ Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW tại HànĐặc biệt, nhờ có cơ chế nhượng quyền thương hiệu, bệnh viện JW được sự hỗ trợ đắt lực của hàng ngũ bác sĩ chuyên khoa thẩm mỹ chất lượng từ Hàn Quốc. Cụ thể hơn, BS Hong Lim Choi – Chủ tịch hội thẩm mỹ mắt Hàn Quốc- người trực tiếp đào tạo kỹ thuật theo thỏa thuận nhượng quyền cho BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung.TS. BS Hong Lim Choi trực tiếp trao đổi và hỗ trợ chuyên môn cho TS. BS. Nguyễn Phan Tú DungKhi mở rộng góc mắt, vấn đề được khách hàng lưu tâm chính là việc để lại sẹo xấu. Và, lo âu ấy sẽ được JW giải quyết nhanh chóng vì công nghệ thẩm mỹ mắt hiện đại cùng với việc sử dụng dao mổ chuyên biệt cùng đường mổ siêu mảnh, bảo đảm không có bất cứ sẹo xấu nào xuất hiện.Cuối cùng, bạn nên tiến hành giải pháp mở rộng góc mắt tại JW là bởi lẽ, đội ngũ bác sĩ tại JW là những người đi đầu, luôn ứng dụng những công nghệ thẩm mỹ hiện đại của thế giới và tạo ra khuynh hướng thẩm mỹ mới tại nước ta.Các bác sĩ thẩm mỹ được lắng nghe những thông tin hữu dụng từ Bác sỹ Hong Lim ChoiNếu khách hàng muốn có được đôi mắt long lanh to tròn và đang băn khoăn về góc mắt hẹp của mình thì hãy nhanh chóng đến thẩm mỹ JW để tìm ra bí quyết ấn tượng và xinh đẹp cho đôi mắt của bản thân.Nếp mí rõ ràng song song đó khách hàng có đôi mắt to rõ ấn tượng hơnĐôi mắt của khách hàng bỗng nhiên to rõ và cuốn hút hơnNguồn: <!--td border: 1px solid #ccc;br mso-data-placement:same-cell;-->https://jwhanquoctphcm.wordpress.com...tron-cuon-hut/<!--td border: 1px solid #ccc;br mso-data-placement:same-cell;-->

----------

